# Musical Genre?



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 15, 2010)

What genre would you classify orchestrated music that technically isn't classical?

Example: Most of the Final Fantasy X OST.

What about piano arrangements?  Would they fall under the same genre?  Or are the considered to be of their own class?


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

Either instrumental or orchestral I think.


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

it's normally called instrumental


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> it's normally called instrumental


That's not a genre. There's lots of instrumental music, including rock, jazz, electronic, metal, and even blues. The term just means music without lyrics.


As for OP's question, I have no clue.


----------



## iffy525 (May 17, 2010)

Orchestral.

As for piano arrangements, I would have a tag of "piano" and another tag of whatever style it is (pop, classical, blues, etc).  If you have to classify it as one thing just use the style.


----------

